# CBT NREMT Testing in Pittsburgh, Pa area?



## BirdtheEMTB (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone is in the Pittsburgh, Pa area that have taken the NR written test?  A few of my classmates have kept in touch and are all working in the field, and we wanted to find out were the centers are located.
Thanks,
Bird


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.vue.com/servlet/vue.web2...n=VTCLocator&action=actStartApp&v=W2L&cid=411


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Code 3


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Np, glad I could help.


----------

